

Ask HN: GitHub mirror - lukasm

Is there a GitHub mirror somewhere?<p>My boxen setup is failing, because<p>```
Cloning into &#x27;&#x2F;opt&#x2F;boxen&#x2F;nodenv&#x27;...
fatal: unable to access &#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;wfarr&#x2F;nodenv&#x2F;&#x27;: Failed connect to github.com:443; Operation timed out<p>```<p>I believe this is caused by DDOS. Any suggestion?
======
tomswartz07
Unfortunately, I don't know of any 'upstream' mirror.

However, I've configured my projects to be mirrored on several locations with
one easy command:

    
    
        git remote set-url origin --push --add <a remote>
        git remote set-url origin --push --add <another remote>
    

Basically, when you `git push origin master`, it will go to both <a remote>
and <another remote> at the same time. Once it's configured, there's no
workflow change.

I typically mirror my code with GitHub and BitBucket using this setup.

------
bradleyland
Git is distributed. Any up-to-date copy if the repo can be used as the deploy
source. Likewise, if you have all the changes you need to deploy, you can set
up your own Git server pretty quickly, then push there and reconfigure your
deploy mechanism to pull from your Git server.

DigitalOcean has a useful reasonably complete guide:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
set-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-
private-git-server-on-a-vps)

------
w0rd-driven
GitLab and GitHost are the two that immediately spring to mind. The former
having a more free tier, the latter free for non-profit or education.

~~~
jobvandervoort
GitLab.com is completely free. Unlimited everything, see:
[https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-com/](https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-com/)

------
opless
Wait. I guess.

~~~
stonogo
"Sorry, we'll have to hold off on the job interview until your github resume
stops erroring out."

People: have a backup plan.

~~~
bshimmin
GitHub: putting the "centralised" back into "DVCS".

